
Trends in Cloud Computing: Who Uses AWS, Who Uses Azure? - var_explained
https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/07/21/trends-cloud-computing-uses-aws-uses-azure/
======
myth_drannon
I don't believe that asking or visiting questions on SO is very clear
indicator on what is happening on the market. Hiring on SO (for example) is
more interesting. AWS is x5 than Azure, but both are growing.

[http://www.reallyhyped.com/?keywords=azure%2Caws](http://www.reallyhyped.com/?keywords=azure%2Caws)

